# Stuck fuel gauge



## penaltybox1 (Jul 10, 2014)

I bought a 2009 L3400 HST and the fuel gauge is always full and I know it isn't. Suspect it's shorted somewhere but need ideas.


Sent from my iPad using Forum


----------

